

That Javascript Guy: Class 1 - Finding Something (Today @ 8:15AM PST) - sgrove
http://tjg.posterous.com/class-1-finding-something

======
sgrove
Hey everyone, this is a followup to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1248585>. We're trying out a few new
things this week, trying to take what worked well from last week and improve
on it. Please join us if you're looking to learn some of the fundamentals of
jQuery in a rapid-fire Q&A-based approach!

